# Lithuanian: apsaugotojas chia jis mate mane bet nieko nepasake ne neturiu



## sweetgang2000

could someone please translate this russian phrase into english for me.  i'm really desperate many thanks awaiting replies


----------



## Jana337

> Could someone please translate this Russian phrase into English for me. I'm really desperate. Many thanks, awaiting replies.


It surely does not look like a Russian sentence. Where did you find it, please? 

Welcome! 

Jana


----------



## übermönch

sweetgang2000 said:
			
		

> could someone please translate this russian phrase into english for me.  i'm really desperate many thanks awaiting replies


 it is certainly not Russian. it doesn't even seem to be a slavic language.


----------



## sweetgang2000

hi Jana thanks for ur reply i think its russian if not it would be lithuanian but its written in english alphabet i hope u know that anyway i really need the translation thanks


----------



## Jana337

sweetgang2000 said:
			
		

> hi Jana thanks for ur reply i think its russian if not it would be lithuanian but its written in english alphabet i hope u know that anyway i really need the translation thanks


OK, I googled it, and Lithuanian looks realistic.  I am moving this thread to Other languages. Unfortunately, we do not have many Lithuanian members. 

Jana

P.S. PLEASE use standard English here, including punctuation.


----------



## übermönch

If it's lithunian it would have to be moved to the other languages subforum. Where is it from?


----------



## DIJURE

It is Lithuanian with spelling mistakes. It looks like a religious text to me. A rough translation: The saver saw me here but he did not say anything. No, i have any chances.


----------



## Jana337

DIJURE said:
			
		

> It is Lithuanian with spelling mistakes. It looks like a religious text to me. A rough translation: The saver saw me here but he did not say anything. No, i have any chances.


Hi and welcome! 

Could you please correct the spelling mistakes so that I can edit the thread title?

Thanks,

Jana


----------



## übermönch

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi and welcome!
> 
> Could you please correct the spelling mistakes so that I can edit the thread title?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jana


Maybe it's not wrong lithunian, but correct latvian or livonian.


----------



## Etcetera

I've looked through a Lithuanian textbook, and this phrase doen't look Lithuanian for me. But that can be because the ithuanian language uses a lot of diacritics, and without them it's hard to decide whether it is Lithuanian or not - if you don't know the language...


----------



## Jana337

Etcetera said:
			
		

> I've looked through a Lithuanian textbook, and this phrase doen't look Lithuanian for me. But that can be because the ithuanian language uses a lot of diacritics, and without them it's hard to decide whether it is Lithuanian or not - if you don't know the language...


I googled it, and all pages with similar words were Lithuanian. Moreover, a native confirmed this - where's the problem? 

Jana


----------



## Etcetera

*re-reads the thread, then returns to the textbook*
Oh my, how different words look without diacritics. It's just amazing.


----------



## DIJURE

Hi,

as i have learnt the Lithuanian language not from the textbook, I can confirm, the sentences are written in  Lithuanian. It looks strange because there are no commas or dots, and some Lithuanian letters are replaced, but anyone speaking Lithuanian can understand it.

dijure


----------



## Smaragdine-Antyte

*apsaugotojas chia jis mate mane bet nieko nepasake ne neturiu*

It is a lithuanian phrase without proper punctuation. Most likely in a conversational context it should be said and written like this: "Apsauginis.. Čia jis matė mane, bet nieko nepasakė. Ne, neturiu.", which translates to the following: "The securuty (person, man, guy) - he saw me here, but didn't say a thing (or didn't say anything). No, i don't have (it). " 

Most lithuanians when chatting online or messaging do not use their native language letters with special characters like ž, č, š, dž, į, ę, ė etc. or even commas. Not because they are illiterate (some, of course, are!), but it's easier and quicker that way.


----------

